# Foundationless Frames



## Herbwifemama (Jan 2, 2011)

I've been reading up on foundationless frames, and I think it sounds like a good idea (keeping varroa mites at bay, etc), however, I talked to a beekeeper last week that said the inspector would come and burn my hive if he found it like that. True?


----------



## Elizabeth (Jun 4, 2002)

I wouldn't think so. If you are using frames and they are removable for inspection, that should be all that matters. What state are you in?

I have read plenty of statutes which specify removable frames, but none has ever mentioned anything about what kind of, if any, foundation you use.

You could always check with the inspector yourself just to be sure.


----------



## Herbwifemama (Jan 2, 2011)

The beekeeper I talked to lives in Ohio, but lived in Indiana for a while too.


----------



## tom j (Apr 3, 2009)

its hard to say cause your not telling were your at ,,, you say Ohio,and Indiana but were are you ?????


----------



## Queen Bee (Apr 7, 2004)

WHY? Why would they burn your frames? They have no right to burn something unless it would be a threat to others/other hives disease? Stop listening to this man and call your local Ag Dept and ask for your county inspector and ask them...


----------



## tom j (Apr 3, 2009)

does he sell foundation ???


----------



## Tnff319 (May 28, 2012)

tom j said:


> does he sell foundation ???


HAHA! Thats what I was thinking.


----------



## indypartridge (Oct 26, 2004)

False. Most state laws require that managed hives have removable frames. Doesn't matter if the comb on the frames was foundationless or not.


----------



## Queen Bee (Apr 7, 2004)

herbwifemama, Did you contact your local inspector, for actuate, honest information? I hope you find the correct answer and will let others know...


----------



## Chris. (Jul 13, 2011)

here in ohio I used foundationless becuase it was cheaper, It works OK especially in a pinch, just be prepared for a lot of drones, which is fine by me because I'm trying to set up a queen rearin buisness. I'm trying to use more foundation, but I have the choice between buying less stuff but have foundation, and more stuff without. I choose more stuff. If all the queens I got worked out I wouldn't still have 300 in equiptment sitting in the patio room. :doh:

My inpector here doesn't like the foundationless, especialy the newer combs, but there is not a darn thing he can do about it. The only reason the inspecter can burn your hives is if they have american foulbrood.


----------



## Herbwifemama (Jan 2, 2011)

If my (theoretical at this point) hives got foulbrood, I'd burn them myself. And then I'd cry.

No, I haven't contacted anyone about it, because at this point, it's a hypothetical situation, but I thought I'd ask. Before I get all set up, I'll make sure I know and from a reliable source. I want to go to a meeting at my local beekeepers assc before getting some bees.


----------



## kens (Aug 25, 2007)

Foundationless frames I've loved them I hate them sometimes too.Just make sure that your hives are level or you will have wondering combs.


----------

